# Softether users --- multi core support?



## drmike (Oct 11, 2015)

Do we have Softether users here?

Anyone know if Softether is multi core compliant?  

Running OpenVPN and meh, CPU on single core has ceiling and probably other overhead that is cramming me on gear.   Looking for a multi-core solution with better support, why I am considering SoftEther as replacement.


----------



## JahAGR (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is what I am seeing. This is taking 40-50Mbit from the internet and pushing it out another NIC (softether local bridge). VMware VM. SoftEther cascade connection set to two TCP threads (although I'm not sure how relevant this is since UDP acceleration is enabled), compression enabled. I guess this would answer your question as a yes.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 12, 2015)

Yep.  SoftEther is probably going to solve everything.


----------

